
The Complete Guide to Property Wrappers in Swift 5 - V8tr
https://www.vadimbulavin.com/swift-5-property-wrappers/
======
classified
Apple is failing big in making the language ever more complex while also not
documenting it. The longer I observe the situation the less likely it becomes
that I ever switch from Obj-C to Swift.

